# Weird food combinations



## Nancy Jane (May 14, 2008)

So tonight I made a sausage dinner for my BF.  He put grape jelly on his bread then a sausage.  I know I was looking at him funny.  He also dips radishes in sugar before eating them.  Now I'm thinking there are some eating traditions passed on by families that are peculiar.  Anybody got one to share?


----------



## auntdot (May 14, 2008)

My dad would sometimes tossed stuff together, usually my mom cooked.  He would put simple stuff together, often in a sandwich, that he thought tasted good.  As a kid I learned from him, I adored my dad, still do his memory.  And he sure came up with some good combos, but a lot of them were what, I guess, most folks would think were odd.

Cannot come up with recipes because the stuff was done off the cuff, from what we had in the fridge and pantry.

Actually, with thanks to your BF,  a sausage - not an Italian one - with jelly does not sound all that strange to me.  I would probably have used some 'maple' syrup instead, just my preference.

A favorite sandwich, which I have adapted from childhood memories, is toast, peanut butter mixed with Worcestershire sauce, and onions.  I no longer butter the toast, but it adds a dimension.

Always have canned anchovies and sardines on hand.  

I don't know is that is odd, but it is the way I am.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 14, 2008)

My son enjoys pickles and feta cheese sandwiches which is a little bizarre for me.  And what makes it even more bizarre, is that he has been eating them since he has been 2 years old. It amazed me that a little kid would enjoy something like this.  And go figure, he hates chocolate ???  

Also, my friend and I from Brazil often exchange foods from our country.  So one time I sent her raspberry jelly.  Before asking me what to do with it, she dumped it on her salad as salad dressing.  And now, requests it from me everytime I send her something.


----------



## Barb L. (May 14, 2008)

Maybe not strange, but I like salt/pepper on cantaloupe, with just salt on watermelon and apples.


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 14, 2008)

I used to work with someone that liked to put mayo on a banana.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 14, 2008)

Some terrific combos.. 

Peanut Butter and pickle relish sandwich(or any type of pickle). 

Grilled Peanut Butter and Jelly (after cooking a tiny bit of pickle relish is good, but not necessary). 

Mix Peanut butter with Miracle whip, spread on Bananas.. 

Radish sandwiches.  Butter Salt, radishes on any type of bread. 

Ketchup with grilled cheese, dill pickle on the side. 

Sugar on Cottage Cheese.(good way to get kids to eat cottage cheese)

Cold Ham and Bean Sandwich.  Spread cold ham and beans on bread with butter. 

Soy sauce on popcorn


----------



## Jeekinz (May 14, 2008)

Hot Sauce on oranges

Fries dipped in vanilla shakes.

One of my favorite sammys:  spanish olives and cream cheese on wheat bread.


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 14, 2008)

My mom likes summer sausage and jelly sandwiches, so your BF is not alone.


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 14, 2008)

You are all incredible!  I must try the olive cream cheese sandwich!  See, this is thinking out of the box and admitting our little naughty culinary secrets.  Isn't it fun?  Mine is peanut butter, colby cheese and ketchup on whole wheat bread.  A mindboggling sandwich!  Maybe that's what happened to my mind.


----------



## Jeff G. (May 14, 2008)

Oh.. forgot a couple...
This is served in a sandwich shop in Northern Indiana. 

Cashew and olive sandwich. 

Not 100% sure on the recipe, but this is close. 
Cashews halves, sliced GREEN olives, Mayonaise, black pepper, garlic.  Mix up and spread on bread then grill...  

Surprisingly tasty, but salty!!

Peanut butter on toast, top with maple syrup..  one of the greatest breakfasts there is..


----------



## quicksilver (May 14, 2008)

*Chocolate and chilis.  Coffee rubbed steaks.*


----------



## babetoo (May 14, 2008)

smashed small white bean on bread with mayo and lots of pepper.


babe


----------



## middie (May 14, 2008)

Fries dipped in milkshakes
Fries and mustard
Scrambled eggs with ketchup
Mac and cheese with applesauce
Green Beans with steak sauce


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> ...One of my favorite sammys: spanish olives and cream cheese on wheat bread.


 

When I was a kid, cream cheese and olive sandwiches were fairly common in Eastern Massachusetts.


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2008)

have a pal who adores fresh squishy white bread, mayo, pile it with crushed potato chips then on go the sliced pepperoncini..Hog heaven to her. Me I love potato chips and good chocolate together..
kadesma


----------



## Jeekinz (May 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> When I was a kid, cream cheese and olive sandwiches were fairly common in Eastern Massachusetts.


 
You're kidding?

If I ever order it from a deli around here they make gagging sounds.  I'm like "Don't knock it until you try it."


----------



## Jeff G. (May 14, 2008)

kadesma said:


> have a pal who adores fresh squishy white bread, mayo, pile it with crushed potato chips then on go the sliced pepperoncini..Hog heaven to her. Me I love potato chips and good chocolate together..
> kadesma



Similar flavor to chocolate dipped pretzels.. Salt and chocolate are made for each other.


----------



## expatgirl (May 14, 2008)

cast iron stomachs----all of you......do like butter on crackers, though---first grade teacher introduced that to me........back in the dinosaur days


----------



## luvs (May 14, 2008)

bacon & syrup; peanut butter, pickle & mustard sammiches.


----------



## Katie H (May 14, 2008)

Hmmmm?    Lemme see.

I like crushed potato  chips on vanilla ice  cream.

Plain M&Ms dropped into my beer.

Strawberry jam on my scrambled eggs.  Turns 'em purple, too.

Pasty  white bread smeared with Miracle  Whip "sandwiches."  Became a favorite of mine as a  child during Lent  when "meat" sandwiches  weren't   allowed.  Had quite  a few of  the Miracle  Whip ones after school.

Applesauce sandwiches.  Lots of applesauce and  cinnamon between  two  slices of bread.

Cherry Jell-O  sandwiches.  White bread and cherry Jell-O.

Yep.  I'm weird.

Buck's younger brother used to make peanut butter, mayonnaise and honey  sandwiches.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 14, 2008)

peanut butter and bacon...YUM

I love balsamic reduction on fruit, ices cream...but that isn't as odd as it used to be...

As I read through some of these, i can see how they would be appealing. A lot of them are just combinations that create a flavor profile, that can be likened to more common combinations.

As for the first post, regarding grape jelly and sausage, when ever I am making bbq'ed meatballs of something, I always use grape jelly to finish. learned it off an old Chef buddy/mentor, and it is awesome!

Also, finishing cocktail sauce with Johny Walker, best cocktail sauce ever!


----------



## AllenOK (May 23, 2008)

PeppA, my other half, likes to make a really dry tuna noodle casserole, and insists on topping it with chopped raw onions and crumbled sour cream 'n chive potato chips.

I just found out a couple of days ago that my Sous Chef likes to put ranch dressing on spaghetti.


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2008)

the only really weird one i've seen was from a buddy from ireland. we picked up chinese take-out one night, when he lived here in the states, and on the way home he said he had to stop to get white bread. i didn't understand why we had to go get it while our food was getting cold, but then he asked me "don't you put your chinese food on bread?"

he loved curried chicken on wonder white bread.


----------



## blissful (May 23, 2008)

Mac and cheese with balsamic vinegar sprinkled on it.
Bacon and peanut butter sandwiches.
Scooping cottage cheese with potato chips.
mmmmm ~bliss


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (May 23, 2008)

I can't think of any odd combos because if I do them, they seem 'normal'.  I mix cottage cheese and yogurt together and eat it. I also mix syrup and peanut butter together for a sandwich spread.


----------



## Mama (May 23, 2008)

My Mama used to eat a Bacon sandwich. She would use 2 slices of white sandwich bread, on one she would put yellow mustard, on the other she would put grape jelly and then put bacon on it.   It was original, I'll have to give her that!


----------



## Garband (Jun 5, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Plain M&Ms dropped into my beer.



I do stuff like that with a lot of drinks.. Skittles, Smarties, jawbreakers, etc, all go into soft drinks if I'm drinking one. lol

If I have applesauce and ham at the same time, I love to dip a bite of ham into the applesauce and eat it.

Then, on the not so weird side, I mix stuff into my mashed potatoes (corn, peas, okra, etc).

And who doesn't love to dip cookies into a glass of milk and let it get moist and super soft? I take it a bit far sometimes though. I've put milk in a bowl, and let some cookies soak in the bowl for an hour or more, then eat them with a spoon and drink the milk. Absolutely amazing. It really enhances the flavor too.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jun 5, 2008)

KitchenScrapbook said:


> I can't think of any odd combos because if I do them, they seem 'normal'.  I mix cottage cheese and yogurt together and eat it. I also mix syrup and peanut butter together for a sandwich spread.



Peanut butter and syrup on toast was a staple at our house..


----------



## babetoo (Jul 26, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Maybe not strange, but I like salt/pepper on cantaloupe, with just salt on watermelon and apples.


 
ditto on the cantaloupe and watermelon. 

babe


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 26, 2008)

Dill pickle slices on pizza. Yum!

I used to have a sandwich I liked....

Onion bun, sardines in hot sauce, cheddar cheese, onion slices.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jul 27, 2008)

liver sausage on pancakes


----------



## babetoo (Jul 27, 2008)

Dave Hutchins said:


> liver sausage on pancakes


 

now dave that is just disgusting. i love em both however couldn't eat that combo.

babe


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 27, 2008)

When I was a kid we liked to make peanut butter and jam sandwiches, using leftover pancakes for the bread.

I also (as a kid) liked to make sandwiches with white bread and refried beans, or white bread and leftover spaghetti.

We used to break up leftover cornbread, sprinkle sugar on it, and pour milk on it--like cereal.  Same with leftover rice.

I still like to pour very hot baked beans on top of very cold cottage cheese and eat them together.  

I never knew for a long time that my mom did the same thing I did when we had baked country style ribs, sauerkraut, baby peas, and mashed potatoes.  I like to eat the sauerkraut with the meat, of course, but I also like to take a big bite of mashed potatoes with sauerkraut.  My mom and I were surprised to find out we both did the same thing.

Barbara


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 27, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> One of my favorite sammys: spanish olives and cream cheese on wheat bread.


 
spanish olives & cream cheese on any kind of bread or even crackers is awesome
I have some weird combos....I only eat hard pretzels with a tall, cold glass of milk( I got that from my Mom) I like ketchup on my (plain) potato chips, mayo on fries, if I eat ramen noodles they have to have a slice or 2 of american cheese melted in them
Theres more I just cant think of them right now


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 27, 2008)

My son used to make sandwiches out of chocolate graham crackers and sliced cheese - ICK ICK ICK!  And I tasted it so I can say ICK!

Not so uncommon but I like mayo, peanut butter, and banana sandwiches as opposed to my DH, who just likes a mayo sandwich.

DH puts a dollop of mayo on his pinto beans - that's also ICK   Sour cream I could understand, but not mayo 

I don't think I have any weird combinations -


----------



## attie (Jul 28, 2008)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I don't think I have any weird combinations -



If you are an American you do


----------



## miniman (Jul 28, 2008)

DW is in Danvers, Mass at the moment and she does think that the breakfasts are unusual. She has never seen cake & doughnuts on a breakfast buffet beefore.


----------



## Mel! (Jul 28, 2008)

During asparagus and strawberry season here in Germany I saw a recipe for asparagus with strawberries. Doesnt appeal to me.

Mel


----------



## Elf (Jul 28, 2008)

Try beating 2 or 3 eggs together, no water or milk, just eggs, pour into a skillet and hard cook, like a pan cake, flipping once, then spread grape jelly over it. weird but good.  Have you noticed how much grape jelly in being used in inconveniently cooking?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, thank goodness I'm not the only fan of peanut butter and bacon sandwiches

Cream cheese and grape jelly sandwiches.
Sausage and maple syrup is my daughters favorite
Chili on mash potatoes
Salt and lime in Bud Ice


----------



## babetoo (Jul 28, 2008)

my husband loved peanut butter and mustard, with a fried hot dog. he also ate soup for breakfast . reg. campbells. and last but not least an egg fried hard with peanut butter and mustard. 

babe


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 29, 2008)

People tell me I'm weird for this....
Calamari and ketchup


----------



## Silversage (Aug 2, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> Okay, thank goodness I'm not the only fan of peanut butter and bacon sandwiches



Try the peanut & bacon grilled (like a grilled cheese).


----------



## JMediger (Aug 2, 2008)

I enjoy green olives in my cottage cheese.
Ketchup with my Mac & Cheese.
Raspberry jelly on toast topped with a soft poached egg.
Kraut with mashed potatoes ... even better with fried potatoes and sausage!
Hmmm ...


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 2, 2008)

JMediger said:
			
		

> Kraut with mashed potatoes ... even better with fried potatoes and sausage!



That's not weird - that's good ol' Central and Eastern European cooking at its best!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMediger (Aug 2, 2008)

I never thought it was weird until I moved out west (Oregon) and people thought I was nuts for a) loving kraut to begin with and b) mixing it with different starches.  Now that we are back in the mid-West, I don't feel so strange!


----------



## luvs (Aug 4, 2008)

right now i'm craving petite brussels sprouts with ketchup & cauliflower with ketchup.i'm none too fond of either veg. 
maybe i'm lacking a nutrient; i dunno.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 4, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Now that we are back in the mid-West, I don't feel so strange!



Don't get too comfortable with that thought - the jury is still out on:


> _I enjoy green olives in my cottage cheese.
> Ketchup with my Mac & Cheese.
> Raspberry jelly on toast topped with a soft poached egg._


----------

